# PC for Gaming 45-50k



## anky (Sep 23, 2015)

1. *What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? *
Ans: Will be using VM, and movies , gaming and other general tasks. games - should be able to run games like GTA 5 , metal gear, assassins creed syndicate and other latest games at least on medium settings.

2. *What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.*
Ans:45k,Can extend up to 50k if more future proof components can be accommodated in the budget

3. *Planning to overclock?*
Ans:No (will it increase cost?) 

4.* Which Operating System are you planning to use?*
Ans: windows 7 (i already have that, so don't need to include that in the budget)

5. *How much hard drive space is needed?*
Ans: 1 TB (I have 1TB external HDD as well)

6.* Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. *
Ans: i Guess 22" will be good, but you guys tell me the best one for the range. Honestly i dont have nay idea about the resolution which will be perfect for gaming or movies, so that upto u guys

7. *Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?*
Ans: Mouse ( i have Logitech G300)

8. *When are you planning to buy the system?*
Ans: within a month or two (around diwali)

9. *Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?*
Ans: No, but i want to build this one myself. do the components comes with how to install guides? or from where i can get it assembled?

10. *Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally*?
Ans: Pune (it will be helpful if someone can tell me where is the computer market of pune as i am new to the city) i am open to any trusted online site as well (anywhere where i can get the better deal)

11. *Anything else which you would like to say?*
Ans: I wanted the PC to get future proof for at least 2-3 years. Is it possible in this range? how much the PC in this range is comparable to a laptop in the same range?
Will prefer brands with good after sale service.


*P.S* - I don't know much about PC assembling but i really want to get into it. 
*P.S.S* - A really cool cabinet please..

_Note of caution!_ - i may disturb you guys a lot with my doubts and questions. So Please bother with me


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 23, 2015)

If you intend to purchase around diwali start a thread in november starting. No point is suggesting something now.


----------



## anky (Sep 23, 2015)

Are some new components going to be released before diwali?...i am asking now because for local market searching i have free time only on weekends, so i have to finalize everything before 30 Oct.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 24, 2015)

*Budget - 54k (Modified)* 


*Processor*
Intel Core i5 4440
*11,500*
*Motherboard*
Gigabyte B85M-D3H
*5,500*
*Memory*Kingston HyperX Fury 8GB 1600MHz
*3,300*
*Graphics Card*MSI GTX950 2GB OC
*13,500*
*Power Supply*Antec VP550P
*4,000*
*Cabinet*Corsair SPEC-01
*3,500*
*Internal Storage*WD Caviar Blue 1TB HDD
*3,500*
*Monitor*
Dell S2240L 22" LED IPS
*8,400*
*Keyboard*Logitech MK200 Keyboard & Mouse Combo*800*
*Mouse*included in combo*0**Total**54,000*


----------



## DK_WD (Sep 24, 2015)

Hi [MENTION=147449]anky[/MENTION],

Overall, I like the bssunilreddy configuration. Just a suggestion, maybe you could add 2 sticks of 4GB RAM (DDR3-1866). if you run 2 RAM sticks, you will be running memory in dual channel which will be a greater increase in performance than running a single stick in single channel.

For storage part, 120GB SSD drive is enough. The SSD mostly used as the OS/boot drive or storage drive. It all depends on your budget. SSD is expensive, however, they are worth every penny. For HDD part, I would advise you go with the WD Blue 1TB for normal computing and WD Green 2TB for normal storage, that is if you don't have the budget problem.


----------



## dekaron (Sep 25, 2015)

Ant PC has poor value for money

Components come with guides and there are plenty of Youtube videos for every part of every brand explaining stuff.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 25, 2015)

rakeshhkuma90 said:


> ~snip~
> 
> **Mod Edit: Self promotion content removed**



Ant PC is crap. Price to performance ratio is almost nil.
For Eg: *Ant PC Anochetus G100A* is priced at *59k* where you can get a good configuration in 59k. Just have a look at what *Ant PC Anochetus G100A Offers below*. Its just crap config.



AMD FX 6300
8GB DDR3 1600MHz
Nvidia GT740 2GB GDDR5
1TB HDD Sata III
Windows 8.1 x64


----------



## anky (Sep 25, 2015)

Yes,,i had already seen the ant pc, but it was not vfm.. i am also working onmy own config using the forum member's input (trying to cut some cost) and will post ocne i get back from office...then i will be waiting for ur inputs on that...
Also i read somewhere in some thread that AMD is going to release some new CPU..is that correct? or was that graphics cards?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 25, 2015)

anky said:


> Yes,,i had already seen the ant pc, but it was not vfm.. i am also working onmy own config using the forum member's input (trying to cut some cost) and will post ocne i get back from office...then i will be waiting for ur inputs on that...
> Also i read somewhere in some thread that AMD is going to release some new CPU..is that correct? or was that graphics cards?



Ant pc is completely opposite of VFM. 

Post the config before buying the components

- - - Updated - - -



bssunilreddy said:


> Ant PC is crap. Price to performance ratio is almost nil.
> For Eg: *Ant PC Anochetus G100A* is priced at *59k* where you can get a good configuration in 59k. Just have a look at what *Ant PC Anochetus G100A Offers below*. Its just crap config.
> 
> 
> ...



That epic moment when a laptop worth 50k (some Asus laptop with 950M) is better than a desktop worth 60k.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 25, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Ant pc is completely opposite of VFM.
> 
> Post the config before buying the components
> 
> ...



*This rakeshhkuma90 seems to be a REPRESENTATIVE for ANT PC. *He posted similar posts in Tech Enclave & Erodov forums as well. He always urges us to buy ANT **** PC.


----------



## anky (Sep 25, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Ant pc is completely opposite of VFM.
> 
> Post the config before buying the components
> 
> ...


 Yes sure, of course i will share and then based on all ur suggestions and feedback i will buy....

- - - Updated - - -

hi guys,
Here is the config which i have manged to compile..please provide ur feedback on this one.
intel i5 4440
Gigabyte B85M-D3H vs Gigabyte GA-H97M-D3H *??* 
Kingston HyperX Fury 8GB 1600MHz - not considering 2x4Gb because planing to install another 8 GB later on (_OR 2X4GB then going on to 3X4GB is better option?_)
MSI GTX 960 Gaming 2GB Graphics Card (how much is it better than MSI GTX950 2GB OC?)
Antec VP550P
Antec X1-E Gaming Cabinet or corsair spec 01 
WD Caviar Blue 1TB HDD
Dell S2240L 22" LED IPS 

i have heard that gtx 950 performs very close to 960 , so is it worth to spend extra for 960?

can u suggest any AMD based config in this range if that will perform better?
 [MENTION=105611]bssunilreddy[/MENTION] [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION]


----------



## dekaron (Sep 25, 2015)

Going AMD processor requires CPU cooler and overclocking to somewhat get close to the performance of i5, but will be cheaper . The performance will be good in modern games which use multi core but mediocre in older ones.

Also get a SSD when possible for much better loading speeds


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 25, 2015)

Get Asus GTX 960 Strix (good RMA) or Zotac GTX 960 (5 years warranty) instead of MSI GTX 960.

i5 4440 trumps any comparable AMD proccy in terms of socket support, upgradability and efficiency.

Overclocked GTX 950 is close to reference GTX 960 which can be overclocked itself.  Unless GTX 950 is priced at 5-6k lower than GTX 960, there is no point in going for it.


----------



## anky (Sep 26, 2015)

thnx for ur inputs guys, what about mobo and RAM?..

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> Get Asus GTX 960 Strix (good RMA) or Zotac GTX 960 (5 years warranty) instead of MSI GTX 960.
> 
> i5 4440 trumps any comparable AMD proccy in terms of socket support, upgradability and efficiency.
> 
> Overclocked GTX 950 is close to reference GTX 960 which can be overclocked itself.  Unless GTX 950 is priced at 5-6k lower than GTX 960, there is no point in going for it.



getting an offer on snapdeal on zotac gtx 960 - free metal gear solid phantom pain..!!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 26, 2015)

MGS 5: PP is free with GTX 960, 970, 980. Its nvidia's promotion.

You'll get it regardless of the seller.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 26, 2015)

*Budget - 55k (Modified)* 


*Processor*Intel Core i5 4440*11,500**Motherboard*Gigabyte B85M-D3H*5,500**Memory*Kingston HyperX Fury 8GB 1600MHz*3,300**Graphics Card*Asus Strix GTX960 2GB
*15,000**Power Supply*Antec VP550P*4,000**Cabinet*Corsair SPEC-01*3,500**Internal Storage*WD Caviar Blue 1TB HDD*3,500**Monitor*Dell S2240L 22" LED IPS*8,400**Keyboard*Logitech MK200 Keyboard & Mouse Combo*800**Mouse*included in combo*0**Total**55,500*
Go with the following above Config and don't ever deviate regarding the PSU I specified.OK.


----------



## anky (Sep 26, 2015)

So which one between asus strix 960 and zotac gtx 960?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 26, 2015)

anky said:


> So which one between asus strix 960 and zotac gtx 960?



Asus is slightly cooler but Zotac has 5 years warranty. I would buy whichever is cheaper .


----------



## dekaron (Sep 26, 2015)

Asus runs the coolest among the 960, my Zotac 960 AMP runs at 65 average and goes up to 78 while playing games like Metro redux

Asus has 3 years warranty while Zotac has 2+3 years ( need to register online within 14 days of purchase for the extra 3 years )


----------



## anky (Sep 26, 2015)

ok,,now i will find out the local price of these components...and will tell how much they all cost here...maybe i need to buy some parts online also...cabinets are quite cheaper online i guess...


----------



## HE-MAN (Sep 26, 2015)

zotac for gpu always. 5 year warranty and aditya infotech handles rma and they are pretty good from my experience


----------



## anky (Sep 29, 2015)

Research about price in progress 

Called a few shops of lamington road, Mumbai and 
One of them Quoted 15.5k for Zotac GTX and Asus Strix gtx 960. 
While one of them quoted around 13.5 for i5 4440 plus the gigabyte b85m!!

Please tell me some trusted shops of Lamington road if possible...If total cost difference is around 3-4K then i can buy from there also...

- - - Updated - - -

Hi Guys,

When the DX12 arrives, then what will be the effect on gtx 960? considering DX12 and performances should i go with GTX 960 or R9 380? is it worth spending extra for R9 380?
 [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION]


----------

